# lighting a 90 gallon



## travdawg (Mar 3, 2005)

I am going to have 2 2x65 coralife fixtures over my standard 90 gallon tank. It works out to around 2.89 WPG. My question is, with a 24" tank, will I be able to grow things like glosso or riccia at the bottom? Does anyone else have experience with a setup similar to this?

Thanks!

Trav


----------



## synchiropus (Mar 11, 2005)

I am running the same setup and am having problems growing Glossostigma. The Echinodorus tenellus is doing alright but nowhere near as good as it did in my 40. I am using CO2 but its not helping the Glosso.The Crypts are doing good and so is the Vesicularia dubyana those are the only low growing plants in the 90. If you would like to see pics of this setup go to www.centropyge.zoomshare.com 
I would like to see your setup as well.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I have an 80 with the same lighting setup. When I grew glosso it was sometimes growing upward and sometimes not. I think its kinda in the middle area for lighting on that size tank. I just trimmed the ones growing upward and it eventually grew low. I have since removed the glosso since it spreads like mad. I have no issues growing riccia but I let it float until it fills in solid and then put it at the bottom. The glosso loves high No3 so make sure theres plenty.


----------



## travdawg (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks alot guys!!!!

I was really just wondering if I was going to be screwed with the added depth of a 90 over a 75 gallon. (75 is originally what I planned on buying) But if I can get some good solid greenery going in my tank, I will take what I can get. I am sick of worrying over it! lol 

Synch, I appreciate the link, your tank is very pretty! I would send you pics of mine, but I havent got it set up yet. I just have the lights, tank, stand & glass top. The rest is a couple months away, so I will have to try to remain patient!!!


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

I have a 90 gallon and recently reduced the lighting from 3 to 2-96watt PC lamp/reflectors from AH Supply. I'm way happier with the reduced lighting even though carpet plants are no longer in the mix. The tank is much easier to manage and I don't miss the PITA that carpet plants present. 

You spend weeks getting them to go, then within a week they go nuts and choke themselves, clog with fish poop, and grow algae to the point that you have to rip them out and start all over. This is fun? Do yourself a favor and go for about 2 WPG and no carpet plants. IMO

TW

PS: I have the 6700K 96W lamps from AH Supply. I'll be switching to the 8800K lamps from Champion Lighting, but the basic kit from AH Supply is great.


----------



## gsander (Dec 18, 2004)

*lighting for 90*

I have a 90 with 3 110 watt vho bulbs over it. I reduced from four to three and like the effect better, and plants are doing super. I was also concerned that the lower growing plants would suffer, but at 3 bulbs I still have 297 watts per gal and they are doing fine. I don't have glosso, but I had a scourge of thread algae and decided to cut the hairgrass down to just the top of the roots and replant. In no time I was seeing new sprouts peering out the substrate.


----------

